# How to adjust fuel linkage GX240 engine?



## HS80 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi, i need help to adjust the fuel linkage on my GX240. I didn't mark the hole where the wire was connected to the throttle.. There is two holes..


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I'll take it that this is a newer engine, without the tell tale wear marks?

Sorry, did not see the Norwegian language one....:

Honda Engines | GX240 Owner's Manual


----------



## HS80 (Jan 12, 2015)

I always use english manual  thanks, but there was nothing about adjusting fuel linkage


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

HS80 said:


> Hi, i need help to adjust the fuel linkage on my GX240. I didn't mark the hole where the wire was connected to the throttle.. There is two holes..


----------



## HS80 (Jan 12, 2015)

[email protected] said:


>



Thanks, but i need the other side.. where it`s connected 
Not on the carb side


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

HS80 said:


> Thanks, but i need the other side.. where it`s connected
> Not on the carb side


The other side of the engine? Do you mean the crankshaft side? 

Not sure what you mean by "2 holes" and "fuel linkage"? 

Can you share a photo to help?

Maybe you are thinking the governor:


----------



## HS80 (Jan 12, 2015)

where the wire is connected to the throttle lever (wire comes from governor). There are two possible holes


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

HS80 said:


> Hi, i need help to adjust the fuel linkage on my GX240. I didn't mark the hole where the wire was connected to the throttle.. There is two holes..


I know this is of no help at this point but it may help you in the future... before you take something apart that has to go back together, grab your phone and take a few snapshots for reference.  Can't tell you how many times this saved me as the short term memory sometimes fails when we are doing things quickly and don't take a real good look.


----------



## HS80 (Jan 12, 2015)

I know... i use to take pictures but i forgot it this time..! and of course i forgot witch hole.


----------



## HS80 (Jan 12, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> The other side of the engine? Do you mean the crankshaft side?
> 
> Not sure what you mean by "2 holes" and "fuel linkage"?
> 
> ...


Now you know what i mean?


----------



## quexpress (Dec 25, 2013)

HS80 said:


> Hi, i need help to adjust the fuel linkage on my GX240. I didn't mark the hole where the wire was connected to the throttle.. There is two holes..


The throttle wire on my GX340 clone is not connected to any of these 2 holes. It is connected to a hole on the side of these (bent tab).
Could it be possible that yours should be that way also?


----------



## HS80 (Jan 12, 2015)

Could you take a picture of it ?


----------



## quexpress (Dec 25, 2013)

HS80 said:


> Could you take a picture of it ?


I'll check but it's most probably hidden under the fuel tank.
Look at the end of your throttle lever. You will see a bent tab on the end with a hole in it. That's where my spring is attached (not in the 2 holes that you have pointed out). See the arrow in my diagram.


----------



## duropar (Jan 2, 2018)

Could someone please PM me a photo of the linkage for this carb? I have the same problem as above - there is a small spring and a small link from the choke arm and I was careful to keep everything in their place when I pulled it off, but then someone (it's that guy in the mirror!) bumped it and it fell apart. 

There appear to be pictures in the thread, but all I can see is a notice from photobucket.

Thanks from a newbie with a new HS80!


----------

